# How your days goes??



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

What you are doing to help recovery? 
For me... im actually not doing much anymore. I spend my days inside. In beggining of my dp i was going out and trying to save myself but now im too lazy cause ive seen nothing works


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I go on with my life. You will be surprise everything I do during the day. When dp/dr first started for me it knocked me the hell out. I couldn’t even open my eyes because everything around me looked fake. I slept all day, didn’t eat, and I couldn’t get out of bed for 2 weeks. My husband kept telling the kids I had a cold. At this point I had enough. I decided to get up and force myself to do everything for them and not let them see me suffer and that’s exactly what I been doing for 8 months. At first, it was horrific to get up from the bed and actually face the world when everything and everyone looked fake but I did with a smile and for months with no medication. But this hell came with massive anxiety and gave me depression so I needed something. After Zoloft didn’t work, and my shitty ass psychiatrist refuse to let me try something else, I went to my primary care and he gave me Effexor. And that has helped me a ton! Effexor and Xanax are the reason why I am no longer faking a smile. I have not recovered but let me tell you, once you nip the anxiety in the butt, this hell is wayyyyy more manageable. I get up every morning, make my kids their lunch,make them breakfast, get them ready for for school, drop them off, I run errands, come back home, start dinner early, pick them up, take them to their sports, come back home, homework, and so on. So don’t be afraid to go out there even if it feels like hell because it gets easier. You have to retrain the brain to be normal again.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. 
I'm going out everyday but it's just too empty and meaningless. So i have started to refuse it
And i also feel no energy i could sleep all the time


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

johannatetra said:


> What you are doing to help recovery?
> For me... im actually not doing much anymore. I spend my days inside. In beggining of my dp i was going out and trying to save myself but now im too lazy cause ive seen nothing works


We're kinda the same. I've tried everything and nothing really stands out. It's really about how your day goes inside yourself, not so much what you are actualyl doing. In my experience that is.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

johannatetra said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> I'm going out everyday but it's just too empty and meaningless. So i have started to refuse it
> And i also feel no energy i could sleep all the time


Are you taking any medications? Because like I said do/dr came with depression for me. I never knew what depression felt like until Dp/dr and those symptoms you are having could be depression. Once you nip that depression and anxiety in the butt your day will go better


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

yes! Im sure im depressed as well but the meds i have tried made things so much worse. I still was even more mind fog
And its so true... everythig is your inside world...
But when heres nothing...
I think meds just make my mind even more foggy
I just really dont know what i should do


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

My days blow. I really don't do much anymore. I tend to only go out for non stressful leisure activities, and even then I don't enjoy them like I used to. I have severe spaciness/fatigue/off-balance sensations which are greatly exacerbated by physical exertion or stress, so I'm finding that I sort of have to treat myself with kid gloves whether I want to or not. Most of my time is taken up by escapism (video games/movies/painting/sketching). I spend the rest of my time dreaming of a better life, or doing something non-taxing that I can just lose myself in. I am suicidal and deeply depressed so I have to stick to whatever gets me through the days just to be able to hold on. I am also way too dependent on my medication, which numbs me to things but also makes me even more tired. Ultimately it all feels like a no-win situation, where life has just become a kind of endurance test rather than anything I'm actively participating or advancing in.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

johannatetra said:


> yes! Im sure im depressed as well but the meds i have tried made things so much worse. I still was even more mind fog
> And its so true... everythig is your inside world...
> But when heres nothing...
> I think meds just make my mind even more foggy
> I just really dont know what i should do


What have you tried? I tried Zoloft for 6 weeks and that made everything worse. But Effexor is helping


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

I have tried sertralin only. maybe i should try something else.. but here where i live is hard to get any help really.. all these doctors doesent care and are not helpfull at all just makes things worse... 
Chicane how long it have lasted for you??


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

3.5 years now, but 24/7 and with physical symptoms as well as psychological problems and lots of brain fog/cognitive decline. My only option was to medicate myself to the point of not caring too much, because the anxiety generated by all my symptoms was completely overwhelming.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

johannatetra said:


> I have tried sertralin only. maybe i should try something else.. but here where i live is hard to get any help really.. all these doctors doesent care and are not helpfull at all just makes things worse...
> Chicane how long it have lasted for you??


Yes, you should try something else. Try anything to get your life back.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

Chicane how you got dp?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I mean do you guys really feel conscious? I don’t know. There are no days there is nothing at all times. It’s the same as being dead literally.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

CoffeeGirl9 said:


> I mean do you guys really feel conscious? I don't know. There are no days there is nothing at all times. It's the same as being dead literally.


When it first started for me I felt like I was in a coma. That faded but took months. Do you take any medications?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

HopingCat36 said:


> When it first started for me I felt like I was in a coma. That faded but took months. Do you take any medications?


My dr put me on clomipramine but is taking me off of it.


----------

